# Finally closed on my resale Worldmark! Now what?



## Hobokie (Sep 10, 2019)

TUG Friends,

After (too many) months of waiting we finally closed on our Worldmark today (transfer is "complete" per LT Transfers closing company email). What next? Do I have to wait another few months for WM to call/mail/email me documents? Can I call them and if so  what do I reference? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## silentg (Sep 10, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## Marathoner (Sep 10, 2019)

Hobokie said:


> TUG Friends,
> 
> After (too many) months of waiting we finally closed on our Worldmark today (transfer is "complete" per LT Transfers closing company email). What next? Do I have to wait another few months for WM to call/mail/email me documents? Can I call them and if so  what do I reference? Thanks in advance!!


You need your Worldmark owner number from LT Transfers. Until you have that, you can't do anything. With it, you can call Worldmark Owner care and get the login details as a new owner. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 10, 2019)

Hobokie said:


> TUG Friends,
> 
> After (too many) months of waiting we finally closed on our Worldmark today (transfer is "complete" per LT Transfers closing company email). What next? Do I have to wait another few months for WM to call/mail/email me documents? Can I call them and if so  what do I reference? Thanks in advance!!



On the paperwork you signed from Worldmark, there is an "owner number."

Call wm reservations, and give them that. They will want your name and email/phone number. They can reset the online account so it is on your email, and then you use the forgot your password link to have the password emailed to you.

This will save you ~1 month of waiting for them to send you a letter in the mail, in my experience.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 10, 2019)

Marathoner said:


> You need your Worldmark owner number from LT Transfers. Until you have that, you can't do anything. With it, you can call Worldmark Owner care and get the login details as a new owner.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk



They would have had to sign the transfer papers from WM. The owner number is on there.


----------



## uscav8r (Sep 10, 2019)

If you have the membership/owner number, you can call in and ask them expected time to gain access. You may also need to know the name(s) of the seller(s). 

They may tell you 8 or more weeks (or whatever the going timeline). Then around that time less one week, I’d start calling in every other day. That the fastest way to gain web access to the account. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firepath (Sep 11, 2019)

Hobokie said:


> TUG Friends,
> 
> After (too many) months of waiting we finally closed on our Worldmark today (transfer is "complete" per LT Transfers closing company email). What next? Do I have to wait another few months for WM to call/mail/email me documents? Can I call them and if so  what do I reference? Thanks in advance!!


Congrats on your purchase. We love our WM. I would call them. It may speed things up a bit.


----------

